# MIUI ROM Galaxy S3 US Cellular



## jaydubya25 (Sep 21, 2011)

Trying to find and install a MIUI rom for a friend of mine. Is there a version available for his model of the S3? Any info would be very helpful.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

try the development forum and check


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing in the Development forum. Might want to check XDA.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

There is no working miui for the d2usc as of right now. I would second the xda suggestion but us cell is the bastard child there, it kinda pisses me off.

we 'belong' in the vzw subforum there...


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Xda hates us that's why we are here

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MIUI tends to be one of the last ports for AOSP-based ROMs as it's just honestly one of the more difficult to work on... why try smali-hacking it to work when you can take CM/AOKP/etc and just pull in the necessary vendor/carrier info and build?

I thought at some point MIUI was going open-source... did that ever happen? I heard rumors ~this time last year~ and haven't heard anything since, but based on the pain in the arse all the developers consider it I would think not.

Maybe its open-sourced, just in Chinese


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> MIUI tends to be one of the last ports for AOSP-based ROMs as it's just honestly one of the more difficult to work on... why try smali-hacking it to work when you can take CM/AOKP/etc and just pull in the necessary vendor/carrier info and build?
> 
> I thought at some point MIUI was going open-source... did that ever happen? I heard rumors ~this time last year~ and haven't heard anything since, but based on the pain in the arse all the developers consider it I would think not.
> 
> Maybe its open-sourced, just in Chinese


It is closed source like Sense/Touchwiz


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

con247 said:


> It is closed source like Sense/Touchwiz


This I know, I just thought they were going open...

Tons of news from February of this year: https://www.google.com/search?q=MIUI+Open+Source&aq=f&oq=MIUI+Open+Source&aqs=chrome.0.57j0j62l3.2675&sugexp=chrome,mod=19&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Though it looks like everyone is still stuck smali hacking. Wonder what happened?


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah and once it is running, it is most likely gonna have major bugs and major battery drain. I'd still like to have it as another ROM option though.


----------

